# Is anyone else literally sweating and trembling...



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

...over the Fluff Factory previews?







:










































:




























:







:









I can't afford what they're going to go for, but I just HAVE to get a pair of MM. That's the only "unattainable" item I have ever wanted, and try as I might I have never been able to score any. I am DYING here, people! Come gawk with me!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

<<throws MrsDimples a Prefold>>> :LOL


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

linky-dinky-doo???


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Can't post a link. It is against MDC rules, as I found out (the hard way) a few days ago.







However, it is in Shelly's sig, right above your post!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Dying? I thought MM = HEAVEN!


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I am loving thoes MM's!! I just don''t think I can afford how high I KNOW they will go for!!







They are sooooo pretty though!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

yes, and they seem to have added more to the preview









it'll be an interesting week









nak


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I could not believe that clotheline of MM! Is that all one auction?! Even my dh said, WOW!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
I could not believe that clotheline of MM! Is that all one auction?! Even my dh said, WOW!

No, I don't believe that's all one auction. :LOL Can you imagine how much THAT would go for ... over a dozen MM soakers?!? It's be







cash!! And that would be one very lucky mama/babe!

Thank goodness they broke 'em up into slightly more attainable lots!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
<<throws MrsDimples a Prefold>>> :LOL


Whew, thanks! Nothing like a FABULOUS TDD PF to wipe my sweaty brow...

*pant, pant*

Must...go...check...preview...again...







:


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

I should have seen that! Thanks!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I can't wait!! I am loving some of those previews, and all of those MM's!!









I think I saw a chocolate/sky soaker hanging on that line, that was the colorway I had her do for my custom. Soo pretty!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Pardon me while I wipe the drool from my chin....

I want the Oregon soaker - the colors are amazing!!!!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I know.. I can't stop drooling over that MM clothesline. I think if I had a clothes line that looked like that I'd bronze it...

yep, the WHOLE thing.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Plus, I have a feeling I'm going to be kicked out of the KIYP soaker auction in the next day or two so that will free up my paypal. :LOL


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm eyeing up that newborn basket.... well, actually I'll take it all!!!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Yep, I have been eyeing the NB baskets. . . At least it's an auction so I have a chance at it









AmiBeth


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Stand BACK from that newborn basket !!! Waddling PG mama on the loose!!!
















: like I'll be able to afford it (I AM supposed to be on a diaperless diet afterall!)


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I am due in less than 10 weeks & have to my name 1, count it, ONE NB diaper. I NEED that basket! :LOL Good thing I have a chunk of $ in Paypal :LOL

AmiBeth


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll trade what's on my clothesline for what's on THAT clothesline!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

What time do they start???


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

:


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

The start times will vary as each WAHM gets her auctions up. They all end on Sunday (I think) and there will be new auctions listed every day this week. They are all going to be beautiful, so check back every day!!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok, so when I saw the title of this thread, I kind of laughed thinking you were taking it a little far.

You weren't! When I saw that MM clothesline my heart actually DID starting pounding. Holy guacamole. I get all nervous looking at it.

I wasn't around for Fluff Factory last year...this is going to be so tempting!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

*sigh* I know I want one of those NB baskets (back away very pregnant almost 36 week mama here!!) lol but I fear they will go out of my price range very quikly. I have money from auctions dedicated just for these FF auctions but....I am sure I dont have nearly enough


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

looks like stockings are starting now.

There is a beautiful crane print that I love that just got listed. Too bad she doesn't ship internationally


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

The newborn basket is just absolutely amazing. I would have got one of those for sure, this time last year Wow! I love them all. Morwenna has done a lot of work for the orphans and created some beautiful pieces.







They will all go very high I'm sure. How exciting! What a great print that crane print is - looks like a cute dipe too.


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

Yikes! Maybe I can stuff my chunker into some of that newborn fluff! :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apcanadianmamma*
looks like stockings are starting now.

There is a beautiful crane print that I love that just got listed. Too bad she doesn't ship internationally









You might want to email and ask anyway, sometimes in the hurry to get things posted we forget to put all our details in there.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned that gorgeous Aurora KSS! I hope it's my boy's size!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
I can't believe nobody has mentioned that gorgeous Aurora KSS! I hope it's my boy's size!

Oooh I may fight you for it







I love those colours... I just got my first KSS and I love it soooo much! I want another


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Oooh I may fight you for it







I love those colours... I just got my first KSS and I love it soooo much! I want another










If it's the right size count me in girls, count me in :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

To the death!!!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

LOL! Count me in too.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Watch out mamas! I'm coming through.....








:


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Looks like the posted auctions are starting to roll in! I just bid on the money-print AIO from Baby of the World - my DH owns a rare coins/currency shop, and I bet he'd like a picture of Bobby in that


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

My DD is taking a nap right now and I keep hitting "refresh" "refresh" "refresh" :LOL

gorgeous stuff mamas!! Fabu!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I'm out on the KSS - too short in the rise







- good luck ladies!!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

you guys are cracking me up!!!! :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
I'm out on the KSS - too short in the rise







- good luck ladies!!!

I don't know what to say... um, part of me is sad because I wish it would fit for you... but the other part is happy because I really want it :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I don't know what to say... um, part of me is sad because I wish it would fit for you... but the other part is happy because I really want it :LOL



















Thanks mama!! Don't worry about me - while you guys are dukeing it out over the KSS - I'm trying to bring home a new MM


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

That NB basket is mine.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Um...where is miss pixie??

I've got a bone to pick with you!!!







:


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

ooooh which one?

I want the sunny sky one (yellow and blue) but I do have my custom which I need to pay for soon...

Really there are three things I want but I may need to just choose two... I REALLY want the Luxe kanji set.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hallesmom*
Um...where is miss pixie??

I've got a bone to pick with you!!!







:

Dude she's brutal







I swear she is my arch nemesis on Ebay :LOL Oh and I think she's outbid me a few times on WAHM too, come to think of it!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

:LOL

I really really want that rainbow *hot* auction!!!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

you wouldn't be talking about me would you???


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe??


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

What cha gonna do about it?


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

OUTBID YOU!!! :LOL

seriously though.. I'm trying to decide if I want more MM things or that KIYP soaker because I seriously doubt I'll be able to afford the going price on BOTH of them.









why couldn't they have made all of these soakers and then nicely emailed ME and ONLY me and offered to let me buy them first? I just don't get it.. I'm mean I'm such a nice person! :LOL


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiedust*
OUTBID YOU!!! :LOL


That's what I figured......


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:

That's what I figured......








don't worry.. it might get to far up there for me. I do only have a certain amount of paypal I can spend and have bids in on several things on ebay so you might get it after all.









I just wish I had an excuse to go for that newborn lot.... SO sweet!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiedust*

I just wish I had an excuse to go for that newborn lot.... SO sweet!

Isn't it to dye for? I wish I had an excuse too! :LOL

Would you freak if every auction that you are the high bidder on now-you won??
THEN maybe I could buy it from you!!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

That's what we need to do-all stop bidding against Pixie. Then she'll win a ton and have to sell us almost all of it. LOL!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

This sucks, I have bids in on things and I keep getting outbid! We are lucky our taxes came back and we paid bills already or I can see blowing the whole thing on diapers! Man there is beautiful stuff! The red/rainbow basket is so pretty! but red isn't my 'favorite' color so I will wait for that day, I know there are many more to come!!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, lookie, a thread I started is three pages! And sure to go more with all that drool-worthy fluff!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

My favorite so far is the Cows set by Celestial Baby.Wish I had the money for that!!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

There is so much beautiful fluff, I can't even pick a favorite. It must be very difficult for everyone who has money to spend to decide what to bid on. :LOL I am resigned to the fact that most of this will go way beyond my very limited budget, but maybe I can get a beautiful flat or prefold to join my collection.







(Hint, hint hyenas, think wool !!!)

But, Feb. 26th is my birthday, so anything ending on that day might be very tempting!!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I







the cows set, too. Hey, Marnie, are you bidding on your own fluff?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
My favorite so far is the Cows set by Celestial Baby.Wish I had the money for that!!

Me too and the right size. It really blew my socks off when I seen it. I love those cows.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I really like the cows set too, I just wish it was smaller. I







cows, I even have a cow kitchen. There is so much beautiful stuff up right now. I wish I had the money for all of it.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

man how do i pick just one or 2 auctions to bid on????? thats some awesome drool worthy fluff hapenning over there.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:

man how do i pick just one or 2 auctions to bid on????? thats some awesome drool worthy fluff hapenning over there.
That's me! I've already bid on one thing over there and know what my max price is... I actually have it wrote down so I don't get into a bidding war and let it skyrocket. :LOL If I don't get the one I'm bidding on right now then I'm sure I can find something else.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

:LOL yeah, my one problem is do I save all my $$ for a *hot* one day auction and risk lgetting nothing or do I bid on what I already see and really want? Agggghhhh thank goodness I am pg and allowed to be so finicky


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Disposanots!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
I







the cows set, too. Hey, Marnie, are you bidding on your own fluff?

She is! :LOL She outbid me on her own fluff. I couldn't believe it when I saw who it was. But, then again, I'd probably buy back my own stuff if it came with Celestial Baby OC dipes, too! I







CB!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I think it's a different Marnie.


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
She is! :LOL She outbid me on her own fluff. I couldn't believe it when I saw who it was. But, then again, I'd probably buy back my own stuff if it came with Celestial Baby OC dipes, too! I







CB!


ummmm, I don't think she is.









I





















those cows. Off to contemplate how much I can sell to afford what those babies are gonna go for...


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I think it's a different Marnie.


It is. She does AWESOME work!!! We have a pair of pants done by this Marnie. They are wonderful. She's got a cool seamless pattern that she uses.

Here is Sage in our pants by Marnie.









http://www.mypages.iparenting.com/we...ead/pants2.JPG


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Ahhh ... okay, that makes more sense! :LOL I was really







at that one.

I am sure that set is going to go quite high. I am bidding on/waiting on several other things, though, so I'll let the rest of you go at it. DH doesn't understand the whole cow thing, anyway -- makes *moo* noises every time I put DC in cow print anything.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

nevermind...might cause drama


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

So THIS is where everyone is hanging out! :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
DH doesn't understand the whole cow thing, anyway -- makes *moo* noises every time I put DC in cow print anything.

It must be getting late because I just pictured your dh going "MOO!" at your baby's dipes and totally cracked up









I'm not too wild about the cows but OMG the black/white soaker that goes with them!! I





















black/white contrast!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not crazy about cows either.. the soaker is cute though.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Bring on the drama!!!

:LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
nevermind...might cause drama


:LOL


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree... I LIKE drama! :LOL! The trainwreck threads are the best! Mabye cause I'm not easily offended so it cracks me up when people get in a huff about things.. not ness. this board. It happens more on another board I frequent.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm cheering on all the mamas for that gorgeous tie dye dreams, VK, MM set.

I can't wait to see how that one pans out tomorrow.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiedust*
I agree... I LIKE drama! :LOL!

Well then you should be hanging out with me.I am a magnet!!







:


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I think it's a different Marnie.

Jamie is right, not me, but I have a 'thing' for cows! LOL she does have a great name though!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I *need* some Marniebat pants and soakers!

I love those that Sage has on. Id love to get the cow set too but its a large and with my babes it will be a year or more before I could use them









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cedarmom*
It is. She does AWESOME work!!! We have a pair of pants done by this Marnie. They are wonderful. She's got a cool seamless pattern that she uses.

Here is Sage in our pants by Marnie.









http://www.mypages.iparenting.com/we...ead/pants2.JPG


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I am SO confused now. Are there TWO soaker making Marnies? I know of Marnie of tct, but is there another, who makes soakers, and is named Marnie?

Oh, and I have my eyes on those felted mocs, but I'm thinking they will go out of my range. Dang, too, cause I LOVE felted mocs, and it takes me 4 hours to knit one pair.

Teri


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm confused too!!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes but the other Marnie doesn't advertise her wares or have a "business" making the soakers. But she has been knitting for some time now


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
I am SO confused now. Are there TWO soaker making Marnies? I know of Marnie of tct, but is there another, who makes soakers, and is named Marnie?

Teri

What Jennie said. Read her blogspot on the auction. She shows some of the stuff she made and has a gallery of some of the things she's made. She does GORGEOUS work.







Coupled with CB diapers, it is a heavenly set.


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
I *need* some Marniebat pants and soakers!

I love those that Sage has on. Id love to get the cow set too but its a large and with my babes it will be a year or more before I could use them










You definitely need some. Maybe she can find time to make you a nice small/med soaker for fall. I have noticed you have *quite* a few newborn sized things. :LOL


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
I am SO confused now. Are there TWO soaker making Marnies? I know of Marnie of tct, but is there another, who makes soakers, and is named Marnie?

Oh, and I have my eyes on those felted mocs, but I'm thinking they will go out of my range. Dang, too, cause I LOVE felted mocs, and it takes me 4 hours to knit one pair.

Teri

LOL I was even more confused than you when people started e-mailing me asking about the cow soaker! I was like 'huh?' thought maybe I was knitting in my sleep....LOL no such luck. Yes while a rare name there are a few of us around, and amazingly she knits too!







(and does beautiful work) as of now I am the high bidder, although I can't go much higher than it is right now so I doubt I will win, I just LOVE that set!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes... we call her "the other Marnie". LOL!









Love ya both, Marnies!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

me? <innocent look> You can never have too much fluff :LOL I am definetly going to have to get some longies for fall from her.

I need to start stalking some more CB in med & large too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cedarmom*
You definitely need some. Maybe she can find time to make you a nice small/med soaker for fall. I have noticed you have *quite* a few newborn sized things. :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I cant believe how much lovely fluff is there. Does anyone know if that is all the MM there is. Or are there still more to be listed??


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I don't know what to say... um, part of me is sad because I wish it would fit for you... but the other part is happy because I really want it :LOL


















I got outbid on that one early on, Kate! I bow to your paypal account


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I really want that newborn basket! Anyone who is due a month or two before me want to go halves & send it to me when their little one outgrows it?









AmiBeth


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Remember this is a week long ordeal, there is so much more to come :LOL


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:

Does anyone know if that is all the MM there is. Or are there still more to be listed??
Stick around!









A little birdie told me that there will be more to come. I believe that there will be some in the 100% area too.









Teri


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I thought that was you Marnie too! LOL
And I LOVE the cows, I wish I could bid.... I have a thing for cows.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

It is taking all of my self-control not to bid on that NB basket! :LOL

AmiBeth


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm having to exercise lots of self control also... since my bid is still the highest on the KIYP soaker on ebay I can't afford to go any higher on that MM soaker set that ends in like an hour. I REALLY want to though.









Well, I went and pleaded with DH and he let me bid higher.







I got it at 3 dollars below my "revamped" highest price.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

DANG!!!!!

I lost the set with 34 seconds to go!







Who's "teachinmygirl"????

BTW, I'm not really angry







, but I REALLY REALLY wanted that set!

Nada


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Sorry! I didn't really expect to get it! I was only "allowed" to go up to 220.







you could have out bid me if you had just bid 3 dollars more. I'm afraid my paypal is now gone so I'm out of the running on most everything else if that makes you feel better. If it doesn't fit.. I'll give you the first shot at it.

I'm hoping it does fit though!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

oooh Pixie strikes again!

Does this mean I can have the KIYP soaker? Please say yes.

Tara outbid me on the Sunny Skies MM soaker while I gave the kids a bath







Evil monkey lady







So I call first dibs and everyone's help next time Morwenna offers that colorway again! Okay? Thanks!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:

Does this mean I can have the KIYP soaker? Please say yes.
probably so (that is if you want to overbid me... )







I promised DH I wouldn't bid any higher on it! I would LOVE to have it though so mabye you won't top my bid. :LOL


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

EVIL MONKEY LADY!!!! ROFLMAO I didn't know it was you! Sorry







It might not even fit Luca, and if it doesn't I will let you know.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

No hard feelings









But um, yeah, if it doesn't fit I'll buy it from you. I really really really like that soaker. I love blue and yellow together!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I was bidding on that one to, but got knocked out at 80.00 and forgot it was ending soon.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

HOLY MOLY!!! Did anyone see what the Fussybutt set is at right now? $205 with almost 4 days left!! WOW!! It is beautiful though.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

There is so much nice stuff but everything I am loving is going way too high!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof2monkeys*
HOLY MOLY!!! Did anyone see what the Fussybutt set is at right now? $205 with almost 4 days left!! WOW!! It is beautiful though.


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm 'trying' to hang on to my pennies while I wait for the elbees to get listed ... umm ... did I say that out loud :LOL


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saharamama*
I'm 'trying' to hang on to my pennies while I wait for the elbees to get listed ... umm ... did I say that out loud :LOL

:LOL
No wait...el bees?? :LOL
Entirely too giddy over this whole thing...


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=253263

Please move this convo over to the daily Fluff Factory threads.


----------

